# New Macbook



## erosing (Jun 19, 2006)

I am looking to get a macbook(not the pro) and I was wondering if it would be sufficient enough to run vectorworks 12 as well as an older version of wysiwyg(rel 12). Basically I'm wondering if anyone has purchased one of the regular macbooks and has vectorworks running, and what it's performance is.

I know that according to the product specs, it should be ok, but I would prefer to hear of personal expierience, to be positive. I will get the macbook pro if I have to, but I'd rather not because it is a bit big for my liking, and a bit out of the price I'd like to pay.


----------



## mbenonis (Jun 19, 2006)

Get the MacBook Pro. While I don't own any of the MacBook lines, I do have a 15" PowerBook (one year old) and it was worth every penny of it. I also own an older iBook. The big thing about the Pro is that it has a separate graphics card, so your rendered drawings will go a lot quicker and look better. In addition, the pro has a bigger screen, is more expandable, and has the backlit keyboard (which was my favorite feature at school, because I could see what I was doing when the lights were off).

So save up the money and get the MacBook Pro - you won't regret it.


----------



## Footer (Jun 20, 2006)

You should be fine with the newer Macbooks for running Vectorworks, as well as WYG.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jun 21, 2006)

Um i have a macbook pro i run vector works 12.1 i think what ever the latest vs. is it runs ok , its not really intel ready so it has some glitches. Especialy when importing and exporting to light write. I have not yet installed my vs. of wysiwyg as i have started to be come pissed off with the program and have given up on it. 


JH


----------



## Hughesie (Jun 21, 2006)

well i would buy a macbook pro 

they are saying the next version of mac osx will have the ablility to run both windows xp and mac 

(you can do it now with a beta from the mac site but it isn't supported)


----------



## Peter (Jun 21, 2006)

It's not the next version of osx that will have the capability, it's the next generation of processors that the macs will be using. These processors have a different internal structure that is much more universally compatable to the point where other OSes can be run on the same chip.


----------



## avkid (Jun 28, 2006)

It is the Intel chip now being used in the dual core Mac systems that allows Windows to be run on a Mac, it is not exclusive to the newest operating system- Leopard(which will be released in the fall of 2006)


----------



## erosing (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, I just went the Mac store and purchased the Macbook (2GH, white, upgraded to 2 gigs RAM. I'm picking it up tomorrow and I'll let you know how it is. For me the "pro" version was too much, both in price, heat, and lack of use.


----------

